# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα από δυο νέα μέλη!

## Snowbird

Καλησπέρα από δυο νέα μέλη, την Έλενα κ την Αθηνά!

 Αν & αρκετές φορές επισκεπτόμασταν το site προκειμένου να ενημερωθούμε ωστόσο δεν ήμασταν μέλη. Την απόφαση πήραμε εξ αιτίας ενός δυσάρεστου γεγονότος.. Πριν 2 μέρες χάσαμε το αγαπημένο μας καναρίνι, τη Snowbird. Ολόλευκη με λίγο γκρι στο κεφαλάκι της. Είχαμε κρεμάσει το κλουβί της στη βεράντα όπως κάθε πρωί &ι για κακή μας τύχη κάποιο αρπακτικό τη σκότωσε! Ειλικρινά δε γνωρίζαμε ότι κινδύνευαν και την ημέρα. Ξέραμε μόνο για κουκουβάγιες τη νύχτα.
 Δεν το χωράει ο νους!! Έτσι αποφασίσαμε να μοιραστούμε τον πόνο μας με εσάς μιας κ λατρεύετε κ σεις τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους! Κατά δεύτερον να ενημερώσουμε κ όσους δε γνωρίζουν ότι κ την ημέρα κυκλοφορούν κίνδυνοι κ μάλιστα σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές (Θεσσαλονίκη).
Το μόνο καλό είναι ότι τώρα  που ξέρουμε θα λάβουμε τα μέτρα μας (με κάποιες προστατευτικές κατασκευές) για να σώσουμε το άλλο μας πουλάκι που ευτυχώς ‘τη γλίτωσε’.
Ευχαριστούμε για το χρόνο σας & θα τα λέμε συχνά με πιο ευχάριστες ειδήσεις! 
Καλό ΣΚ!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Καλως ηρθατε....Αδερφια ειστε ?????

Κριμα για τον μικρο.....Δυστυχως ομως παθατε και μαθατε......Θα το αντικαταστησετε????

----------


## jk21

ΕΛΕΝΑ ,ΑΘΗΝΑ καλωσηρθατε ! αν θελετε μπορειτε να κανετε και δευτερο λογαριασμο και ας μπαινεται απο την ιδια ip .θα το εχει υποψη της η διαχειρηση οταν φανει στον ελεγχο  και δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα διπλου λογαριασμου .

λυπαμαι για το πουλακι που ηταν και πανεμορφο απο οτι ακουω ... πραγματι οι κινδυνοι ειναι αρκετοι και πρεπει να λαμβανουμε τα μετρα μας 

Κλούβα προστασίας στην αυλή-κατασκευή !

Προφύλαξη κλουβιού από αρπακτικά

Η άσχημη κλούβα προστασίας μου

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/03/01/ι...λια-μας/

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθατε και καλη διαμονη στο φορουμ

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλώς ήρθατε Έλενα και Αθηνά.

----------


## Snowbird

Σας ευχαριστούμε! 
ναι, θα πάρουμε άλλο, αν και ήταν αναντικατάστατη κανάρα, μια και κελαηδούσε κιόλας κανονικά σαν αρσενικό!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλώς ορίσατε.

----------


## mariakappa

καλως ορισατε :bye:

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλως τους!! ::

----------


## vikitaspaw

Γεια σας κοριτσια!! καλως ηρθατε!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλος ηρθατε ελενα και αθηνα, καλή διαμονή σας εύχομαι !!!Και μακάρι να μην έχετε ξανά άλλα τετεια άτυχα Σινβαν με αρπακτικά

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλώς τα κορίτσια!
Ελπίζω να περάσετε όμορφα στην παρέα μας  :Happy:

----------


## petra

καλος ηλθατε Ελενα και Αθηνα στην παρεα μας!!!!! ::

----------


## Snowbird

ευχαριστούμε παιδιά! καλώς σας βρήκαμε  :Embarrassment: 
αυτό είναι σίγουρο, αφού σκοπεύουμε να κάνουμε φρούριο για να τα προστατεύσουμε...
απλώς είναι εκνευριστικό γιατί όταν αγαπάς κάτι τόσο πολύ κ το προστατεύεις τελικά τυχαίνει κάτι κ το χάνεις..

----------


## Εφη

καλώς ήρθατε και καλή διαμονή.ναι,όντως κυκλοφορούν πολύ επικίνδυνοι κυνηγοί και την ημέρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.Την πάτησα κι εγώ

----------


## Mits_Pits

Γεια σας κοριτσια!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κορίτσια καλησπέρα.Πολύ λυπήθηκα με το ατύχημα του μικρού σας φίλου. Καλή προστασία θέλουν όλες τις ώρες γιατί εαν αρχίσεις να απαριθμείς τους εχθρούς και τους τρόπους επίθεσης τους δεν θα βρεις άκρη. Τώρα πάμε συνέχεια και με θετική σκέψη .

----------


## mitsman

Καλως τις Σαλλονικιεεεςςς...... καλη διαμονη να εχετε στην Παρεα μας.... χαιρομαι πολυ που σας εχουμε κοντα μας!!!

Λυπαμαι πολυ  για την μικρη σας φιλη.... το παθημα εγινε μαθημα και θα την γλιτωσουν τα επομενα φτερωτα σας φιλαρακια!!!

----------


## geam

καλως ορίσατε κορίτσια!!!!!

----------


## manos 9

Καλώς ήρθατε λυπάμαι για το άτυχο συμβάν μακάρι να μην ξανασυμβεί ποτε ξανα.

----------


## Ρία

καλώς τα κοριτσιαααα!!!! λυπάμαι για την απώλεια. τώρα τελευταία έχουμε πολλάααα συμβάντα με αρπακτικά!! ε παιδιά;;;

πάντως βάλτε μας καμιά φωτογραφία από το καναρινι σας *Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους
*

----------


## xarhs

καλως ηρθατε κοριτσια στην παρεα μας!!!!!!!!!!! λυπαμαι για το πουλακι σας.....

----------


## fysaei

καλωσορίσατε κορίτσια !! καλές βολτίτσες στο κλαμπ !! :109:

----------


## excess

Καλως ηρθατε και συλλυπητηρια!...στο επομενο βαλτε σιτες!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βρε παιδιά το θέμα αυτό έχει ένα χρόνο που ανοίχτηκε.... που το ξεθάψατε???????????????

----------


## xarhs

καλα τωρα το ειδα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλά πως κάνετε έτσι για 1 χρόνο... :Happy0196:

----------


## xarhs

εεεε..... τι ειναι ενας χρονος.......... δεν ξερω ποιος το ξεθαψε παντως δεν ημουν εγω!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

χαχα!! ούτε εγώ το ξέθαψα!!!! ο *manos 9*το ξέθαψεεε ποστ #20!!

----------


## xarhs

ρια αστα αυτα τωρα........ μη προσπαθεις να δικαιολογηθεις!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα...... πλακα κανω!!!! παντα φιλικα (οσο πιο φιλικα γινεται)....... αχ βρε μανο9 τι μας κανεις.......... χαχαχ

----------


## Ρία

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ! Χάρη! Εχω αποδεικτικά στοιχεία το ποστ 20! Είμαστε κορυφαίοι! Αν δεν το έβλεπε η βίκυ ακόμα θα καλωσορίζαμε! Α ρε moderator βίκυ! Όλα τα προσέχεις!

----------


## xarhs

μονο εμεις τα κανουμε αυτα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ο Μάνος μπερδεύτηκε με δύο γεγονότα και δεν πρόσεξε το πιο σημαντικό.. 1ον, 12/12/11  το πήρε 12/12/12 και 2ον δεν πρόσεξε ότι έχουν 180 μηνύματα!!!! το πιό σημαντικό.  Δια κυβερνητικός υπάλληλος κάνεις Μάνο.. :Happy0196:

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!!! αλήθεια βρε παιδια! αυτές τις κοπέλες δεν τις έχω δει καθόλου να ποσταρουν....

----------


## fysaei

συμμετέχουν νοερά..καλώς ήρθατε λοιπόν γλυκά φαντασματάκια.. :147:

----------

